# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [A l'adoption] Kylo, lapin nain, association Happy Bunny

## HappyBunny

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Kylo
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 5 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Belgique
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 *Année de naissance :* 08/2021
*Nom :* Kylo
*Sexe :* Mâle
*Vaccins :* Contre la myxomatose, le VHD 1 et le VHD 2
*Castré :* Oui
*Race :* Lapin nain
*Couleur :* Bleu
*Poids :* 1kg710
*Localisation :* Bruxelles, Belgique (covoiturage possible dans toute la France et la Belgique)
*Santé :* Kylo est en pleine forme 
*Caractère :* Kylo est sociable avec l'Homme. Il apprécie les câlins de sa FA mais quand il le décide.
*Education :* Kylo est propre
*Condition d'adoption :* Liberté totale
*Histoire :* Abandon de particulier
Kylo est à la recherche d'une marraine ou d'un parrain, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez envoyer un mail à *: presidence.happybunny@gmail.com*
*Pour une demande d'adoption: adoptions.happybunny@gmail.com*
*Frais dadoption : 
*https://www.associationhappybunny.com/tarifs-d-adoption



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Up pour Kylo !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo qui vous souhaite une bonne année 2022 !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo !

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est trop chou ce petit KYLO...il est magnifique dans son petit panier gris et sur la carpette beige !!!!

----------


## HappyBunny

Merci beaucoup !  :Smile:

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo!

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour le beau Kylo !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo qui attend toujours sa famille pour la vie !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour le beau Kylo

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo qui attend toujours sa famille pour la vie !

----------


## HappyBunny

Up pour Kylo! Le lapin Anthra-Sith

----------


## HappyBunny

Kylo est toujours à la recherche de sa famille pour la vie  :Smile:

----------


## HappyBunny

Petit Up pour Kylo toujours à la recherche de sa famille pour la vie!

----------


## HappyBunny

Kylo est toujours à la recherche d'une famille d'adoption!
Sensible & intelligent selon sa famille d'accueil

----------


## HappyBunny

Kylo est toujours disponible à l'adoption

----------


## HappyBunny

Kylo est toujours disponible à l'adoption!

----------

